
Nomogram - gorgoiler
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomogram
======
elcritch
These are actually still pretty handy though I didn't know their name! I used
them in a chemistry class where various partial pressures were calculated and
the various axis were included for O2, H2, etc. Nomogram's are often quicker
than even looking up similar information on a computer. It seems sometimes
we've lost the ability to quickly and intuitively solve problems without
resorting to a computer. These graphical methods allow you to estimate results
in your head using even a rough visual memory of the graph.

------
watersb
E-6B Flight Computer is a standard tool for avaition pilots.

They don't require batteries (although you may need a flashlight to use one in
the dark).

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E6B](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E6B)

------
dang
A great little thread from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8248473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8248473)

------
Zardoz84
The old Radio HAM book (70's edition) had a lot of it. I really like this kind
of graphs for analog electronic calculations. It make everything far faster.
and you not need highly precise calculations as components have always
tolerances and standardized values.

------
flohofwoe
I first learned about Nomographs (that's what they were called there) in the
Silent Hunter submarine simulations. The navigation map had one at the side to
convert between time, distance and speed (know two of those, and quickly
lookup the third value).

------
uxp100
They were commonly used in home-brewing as well, before being mostly replaced
by dedicated software or spreadsheets.

------
ncmncm
I am most impressed by the parallel-resistance / thin-lens calculation.

------
mikecsh
Also used in medicine for determining management of paracetamol
(acetaminophen) overdose.

